# some questions regarding move to the States



## ninelives1980 (Jan 13, 2009)

hi everyone,

G'day. 

am new here. have been lurking quite a bit across the posts here; the first three pages. got some enquiries, hope you guys won't mind helping a clueless one here. thanks in advanced for you all kind samaritans.

here goes.

1. am very new to this whole migration thing, so bear with me. silly question; is there like a way for me to secure PR through employment in companies based in the States? I reckon it's possible, though just want to look for some confirmation from you guys who are more experienced. 

what are the benefits that US citizens get to enjoy that US PRs don't?


2. some places recommended to live within California?
I've only been to Orange County for my entire life, and that's not even long.
I know, high cost living and all. But I'm just keen to see on how the music scene is, though I am highly aware that it's extremely competitive to find earn a living in this field, especially in CA.


3. recommended job search sites? 
(I see that monster is highly recommended around here)


Thanks to yall - owe you guys tis' one.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

1. To get either an immigrant or a non-immigrant visa to the US, you need someone to "petition" on your behalf. (This is referred to as being "sponsored" in most other countries.) Your petitioner must be either a direct family member (parent, adult child, brother or sister) or an employer. If you work overseas for a US based company (or even a non-US based company) you can be transferred to the US, but you have to have worked for the company for a while before you can be considered as a transferee.

In the US permanent residence is usually assumed to be leading to citizenship. The main advantage of citizenship is being able to vote, but there are numerous smaller rights and privileges that are reserved for those with citizenship. (Like the ability to petition your family members in.)

2. Recommendations within California depend a bit on what kind of work you do. San Francisco is great (IMO) and I used to live in Silicon Valley, which is also great IF you have a job there. Orange County is ok, but politically a bit conservative for many. San Diego and Santa Barbara are popular.

3. Again, depends on your line of work. Monster tends to have a little of everything, but check too on newspaper websites and on the website of specialized professional journals in your trade or profession. The trick is that most job sites in the US assume that you have the right to work in the US already sorted - i.e. a green card. Sites claiming to post jobs available to H1B seekers usually charge fees - and there is no guarantee you can actually get the appropriate visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ninelives1980 (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks Bevdeforges for heaps of help there! 

H1B seekers? 

i'm currently working as music tutor - tutoring piano and guitar. and i reckon California's the best to do music amongst the other states in US? But I'm also like aware that the market for music related jobs in California is highly saturated. Like having a lot of starving musicians?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ninelives1980 said:


> G'day.


Are you Australian and do you have a degree?


----------



## ninelives1980 (Jan 13, 2009)

naw, ain't an australian
have something close to a degree - nevertheless not a degree, just an advanced diploma (a year short actually)


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ninelives1980 said:


> naw, ain't an australian
> have something close to a degree - nevertheless not a degree, just an advanced diploma (a year short actually)


Was hoping for an E3 in there! With the info you've given so far, it's a no-go, I'm afraid.


----------



## ninelives1980 (Jan 13, 2009)

even if i'm goin' there to teach music at some music school?
or start a music tutorial biz there on my own?

i mean i won't be using my IT degree - cos' i've like quit IT line and been in music line for quite sometime now u know 

and is having a degree also a pre-requisite for entry to the diversify visa lottery programme?
are there other pre-requisites as well for entry to above mentioned programme?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ninelives1980 said:


> even if i'm goin' there to teach music at some music school?
> or start a music tutorial biz there on my own?
> 
> i mean i won't be using my IT degree - cos' i've like quit IT line and been in music line for quite sometime now u know
> ...


E3 (irrelevant if you're not an Aussie -- I guessed wrong from your G'day!) and H1b require a degree (or the equivalent experience) and for you to be working in a job relating to that degree.

Dv does not require a degree. The educational qualifications are that you must have graduated high school or equivalent.

There are pre-requisites for all the programs.


----------



## ninelives1980 (Jan 13, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> 2. Recommendations within California depend a bit on what kind of work you do.


like for music-related jobs?


p.s. thanks brit for the help


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

ninelives1980 said:


> like for music-related jobs?
> 
> 
> p.s. thanks brit for the help


As fatbrit has already said, most jobs that would allow you to claim a visa are going to require a university degree in a relevant area or recognition as a musical artist of international renown. In fact, most music schools would probably require a degree or specific training (i.e. conservatory training).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ninelives1980 (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks guys
so i reckon my only option left is through DV
or are there any other routes?

cause at the same time, i'm weighing the possibility of working holiday visa too - though i suppose this doesn't allow me for PR application as time goes by?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

ninelives1980 said:


> thanks guys
> so i reckon my only option left is through DV
> or are there any other routes?
> 
> cause at the same time, i'm weighing the possibility of working holiday visa too - though i suppose this doesn't allow me for PR application as time goes by?


The US doesn't really have a working holiday visa (unless you're Australian). It's for stuff like this - and the diversity visa - that your nationality and/or place of birth become significant.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ninelives1980 (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks for all helps received
thanks guys


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

California is a magnet for musicians, so there is a lot of competition and there are a lot of musicians there who were fairly successful in their home town but could get no work in California at all.

As Bev said, unless you have a reputation on an international level, you aren't going to qualify for a visa as a musician. Sponsorship requires money and effort and the ability to wait to have a position filled. The sponsor has to show that there is no one in the US to fill the job. If you are known as one of the tops in your field, that can be easier, but its hard to prove otherwise. There are special rules for 'artists', but again, that reputation thing comes into play.


----------



## ninelives1980 (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks synthia, that was really enlightening


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Do I detect sarcasm?

The goal of all these rules is to keep people from other countries from getting jobs that could be filled by Americans or people who are already permanent residents.


----------



## ninelives1980 (Jan 13, 2009)

synthia said:


> Do I detect sarcasm?


fret not..theres nothin' to be detected

anyways, i took it like it's the entire california for music-related jobs - though i was kinda curious as to whether are there specific county(s) within California that leans more towards music-related jobs 

in this sense, I've only known California as the only one - and within it, LA....and thats about as far as I know


----------

